# Australian temporary Visa to Hong Kong



## tommy (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all

Does anyone know whether Hong Kong international airport can process visitor Visas on the spot. My partner originally from Vietnam and has an Australian temporary visa. We are flying in 4 weeks time and would not have enough time to apply for a visitor Visa. We spoke to the Chinese processing centre and they say it takes 4-6 weeks to process Visa. I hope our flight tickets will not go down the drain 

regards
Tommy


----------

